# Off Season Gear Purchases



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2009)

I jumped on this when it appeared on Tramdock this morning
http://forums.alpinezone.com/53562-therm-ic-supermax-footwarmer-set.html

My off-season gear acquisitions has officially begun!:grin:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Technically it's not off-season yet for me, as I still have atleast 1 more planned day next weekend,  but I picked up a pair of these today

http://www.trailspace.com/gear/marmot/randonee-pant/

50% off at Mount Snow Sports, so an extra $150 went of the 'ol Matercard!  A serious technical shell pants!  These WILL make my wet days on the hill (and in Gillette Stadium watching the Patriots ) MUCH more dry and enjoyable!


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for the hottest day of summer to buy!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw that e-mail the other day Root. That's a great price! Hopefully, they'll pop up again when I'm on the PC and ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I saw that e-mail the other day Root. That's a great price! Hopefully, they'll pop up again when I'm on the PC and ready to pull the trigger.


I've seen them pop up 2 or 3 times already.  Weird thing is I asked Mrs Root if she wanted a pair and she said no???  Something is wrong with her:blink:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife has a pair...swears by them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> My wife has a pair...swears by them.


 
If I see them up again, I may just get a 2nd pair.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a great price. I don't think you can touch them for under $100 during the season...maybe even $150.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm going to try not to buy any new ski gear until it's at least summer. I bought my Nordica Blowers last year in July off Backcountry.com and I didn't even ski them until January.

There are so many things I'd like for next season.

My Balaclava, helmet, boot-heater, fat skis and gloves are all in decent shape. I want new ice coast carvers, poles(maybe the ones with a flask built in), steezy jacket..something combining neon and earth tones, ski socks, always more underarmour, a better ski bag, and some gaper gear. If you see any good online deals on ski/ride gear..this would be a good thread to post links to good online deals or at local shops.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I could use a new helmet (Black G10 Med if anyone finds a good deal).  My boot-dryer died, so I need a new one of those also.  Gloves too


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I saw that e-mail the other day Root. That's a great price! Hopefully, they'll pop up again when I'm on the PC and ready to pull the trigger.


Back up!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2009)

Missed it. :angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

I could not convince Mrs Root that this would be good for her.  She's content with using heat packs on the cold days.  Oh well...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2009)

No kidding? Well, at least you tried.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Glenn said:


> No kidding? Well, at least you tried.


Seriously, I pushed her on it as well.  She thinks its a silly idea.:dunce:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2009)

Ask her to reconsider the next time is -30 with the wind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2009)

Outside of another set of under armor and maybe some socks, I'll pretty much be holding steady this year.  I might get a new jacket, but mine still works just fine.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2009)

I pulled the trigger on a pair of 186 Watea 94s. I couldn't resist the $323 price tag.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I pulled the trigger on a pair of 186 Watea 94s. I couldn't resist the $323 price tag.


Congratulations!  :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2009)

My son stopped at the Spyder outlet @ Woodbury  and got me a pair of black Spyder semi bibs w/ suspenders, lots of pockets   really cool looking with red trim stripes on the side . He  Got them for   60% off .

While there  He also picked me  up a pair of black , white , and red all  leather "Gate basher style "  mittens with removable wrist guards . they are a modified LOBSTER claw mitten  with the thumb and first finger both separate  while the remaining 3 fingers are in the mitten . I'll use them on cold days --- a nice supplement to my standard Reusch leather gloves


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

I jumped on the Hestra Army Leather Gore-Tex XCR Glove last night when it showed up on TD for $70


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I jumped on the Hestra Army Leather Gore-Tex XCR Glove last night when it showed up on TD for $70



Nice, I really like the VFR's I got last year. Some of the stitching did come apart on one of the fingers, but I just sewed it back up myself.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, I really like the VFR's I got last year. Some of the stitching did come apart on one of the fingers, but I just sewed it back up myself.


I've been on a glove quest for about 3 years now...haven't really found one I like that holds up to a lot of abuse.  I've read good things about Hestra's and never tried them so it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Mildcat (May 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I could use a new helmet (Black G10 Med if anyone finds a good deal).  My boot-dryer died, so I need a new one of those also.  Gloves too



Tramdock has those on sale frequently. If I recall correctly I think they get $54 for them.


----------



## Mildcat (May 16, 2009)

Picked up some used Watea 84's from Gear Trade. http://www.geartrade.com/item/84466
Bought a pair of Oakley Crow Bar goggles with the H.I. Yellow lens from Tramdock. I wanted goggles that would be good in flat light. 
Next thing to buy will be bindings for the Wateas, thinking next time Tramdock has the PX12 Lifters on there I might jump on those.


----------



## Mildcat (May 16, 2009)

Oh Yeah, I also picked up a pack. http://www.ospreypacks.com/Packs/VariantSeries/Variant37/
I bought it because I was going to do Tucks for the first time but I never made it up there. :-(


----------



## RootDKJ (May 16, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Tramdock has those on sale frequently. If I recall correctly I think they get $54 for them.


Thanks Mildcat. I've been watching. The last time it was up was 4 days ago, and only in a few colors (no black). 

BC outlet hasn't had any black med. in inv either.  Today, while enjoying my morning coffee
, it lists 1 matte black med. 

Used the tramattack 40% off link and got my new g10 for $78 with FS. 

I'm happy with that.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks Mildcat. I've been watching. The last time it was up was 4 days ago, and only in a few colors (no black).
> 
> BC outlet hasn't had any black med. in inv either.  Today, while enjoying my morning coffee
> , it lists 1 matte black med.
> ...



What is this tramattack link you speak of and where is it for, tramdock?


----------



## Mildcat (May 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks Mildcat. I've been watching. The last time it was up was 4 days ago, and only in a few colors (no black).
> 
> BC outlet hasn't had any black med. in inv either.  Today, while enjoying my morning coffee
> , it lists 1 matte black med.
> ...



That's still a really great deal, I think I paid about $110 for mine about two years ago. 



deadheadskier said:


> What is this tramattack link you speak of and where is it for, tramdock?



http://tram.gearattack.com/

Scroll down to the items you missed and it has a link under each item. Also, If you click on the tab in the upper right hand corner that says "items" it'll show you all of the stuff you missed and you can get the 40% off if they're still in stock.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> That's still a really great deal, I think I paid about $110 for mine about two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I shouldn't have asked that question.  Pandora's Freakin Box!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Man, I shouldn't have asked that question.  Pandora's Freakin Box!


I laughed pretty good at this :lol:
Yeah no kidding right?  Welcome to my world. I'm Root, and yes I have a gear problem


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

well, I didn't fall victim to the gear attack

though I came AWFULLY close on a pair of skis (want) I'm eying :???:


,but I did pull the trigger on a cold weather jacket (need)

in black :lol:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/COL1555/Columbia-Carabiner-Mountain-Parka-Mens.html

mods, can you delete this thread please?  Actually why you're at it, get rid of the whole damn gear forum.  I'm supposed to be getting married in September and the temptations that lie within this forum could prevent that from happening.

kthnxbai


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of another set of under armor and maybe some socks, I'll pretty much be holding steady this year.  I might get a new jacket, but mine still works just fine.



that jacket really went down hill fast in the past four weeks.  :lol:


----------



## Mildcat (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> that jacket really went down hill fast in the past four weeks.  :lol:



R.I.P. DHS's jacket. I'm just glad it didn't suffer.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of another set of under armor and maybe some socks, I'll pretty much be holding steady this year.  I might get a new jacket, but mine still works just fine.



So um yeah

I still haven't bought any socks or under armor, but as noted last night, my jacket went downhill fast in the past four weeks, so I had to replace it.







I also mentioned that I resisted the temptation of the geartrack discount on some 4FRNT skis I was eying.  It was financial responsibility at it's finest as on Tramdock they were going for $309 and trough geartrack they were $375.

...but remember how I asked last fall about simple hand tools for in between tune up edge maintenance?  Well, low and behold, but look what showed up on Tramdock today






After I confirmed this purchase, I got to thinking, 'ya know, my skis all have at least 25 days on each of the three pairs; including well over 150 on my powder boards'.  Am I really going to be able to tell how effective this tool is on older edges?  So, pandora's box / geartracks pulled me into it's family ruining vortex and I was checking out the 4FRNT MSP's that were up for $309 last week.  At that time, I had used strong restraint when they were up; even went so far as to brag to my fiance when she got out of the shower, 'Guess what honey, there was an AMAZING deal on skis I REALLY want on Tramdock, but I didn't buy them; aren't you proud of me?'

So, I look at the 4FRNT's and think to myself, Ryan, you'll look like a total ass if the skis you said you wouldn't buy show up at the house and she finds out you paid $80 more than what you were bragging about not paying last weekend.

I walked away determined to put the thought behind me and go and cook us dinner, but took one last peak on Tramdock.  High Society FR skis; what are these?  Hmmm, 14 reviews, every one of them 5 stars, sounds like a decent ski.  What are they about? Oh pretty similar dimensions to the MSP, but a touch wider at the ends with a slightly smaller turn radius and a couple cms shorter.  Did some quick research and didn't find a negative thing said about them.  $249

SOLD






Gonna mount them with an AT binding.  First thought is either a Duke or a Baron, but perhaps there are other more obscure bindings better purposed for what I want out of them at a better price.


With all that, you'd think they'd throw in a free t-shirt.  They don't, so I bought one :lol:







I've got issues  


:lol:


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

Cha-ching!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cha-ching!



for sure

but under $475 total for everything

except now I have to buy bindings and what I want will cost at least another $200, probably $250.


and I still haven't bought socks or under armor. 


:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ...but remember how I asked last fall about simple hand tools for in between tune up edge maintenance?  Well, low and behold, but look what showed up on Tramdock today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....seek a professional....I'd suggest a professional bartender :beer:

Let me know what you think of that edge tool.  I've seen that up on TD a few times but haven't clicked on it yet. 

Congrats on the rest of the purchases.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> for sure
> 
> but under $475 total for everything
> 
> ...



if you are going the duke or baron route it might be tough to find them at that price.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if you are going the duke or baron route it might be tough to find them at that price.


$250's plenty doable for Barons.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> $250's plenty doable for Barons.



looking at these currently

http://www.backcountry.com/store/BLD0926/Black-Diamond-Fritschi-Diamir-Freeride-Plus-Binding.html

little lighter, still seem solid


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So um yeah
> 
> I still haven't bought any socks or under armor, but as noted last night, my jacket went downhill fast in the past four weeks, so I had to replace it.
> 
> ...




It's OK you just knock a couple guests off the wedding list ...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> $250's plenty doable for Barons.



$267 with tax through REI, sold.

Most places online are permanently out of stock of last years model, so if anyone else is interested in Baron's I suggest you hop to it; otherwise you'll be paying a lot more for the 09-10 model.


----------



## Mildcat (May 27, 2009)

UPS just brought me a package. Bought some Watea 84's from Gear Trade.  http://www.geartrade.com/item/84466
They're used but they look brand new. If it wasn't for the mounting holes I would have thought they were new. $235.79 after shipping, great deal. 

Now I need to buy some bindings. I'm not sure if I want a lifter binding or a Free ride binding. I'm leaning towards the free ride bindings for lighter weight and better flex. I missed some Marker M11 Free's on Tramdock the other day for $81 but I saw some on REI for $89.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> UPS just brought me a package. Bought some Watea 84's from Gear Trade.  http://www.geartrade.com/item/84466
> They're used but they look brand new. If it wasn't for the mounting holes I would have thought they were new. $235.79 after shipping, great deal.
> 
> Now I need to buy some bindings. I'm not sure if I want a lifter binding or a Free ride binding. I'm leaning towards the free ride bindings for lighter weight and better flex. I missed some Marker M11 Free's on Tramdock the other day for $81 but I saw some on REI for $89.



Nice. 167 is kinda short though. But i don't know how big you are ...

My Dukes should arrive tomorrow. They are currently sitting in UPS purgatory in Shrewsbury. LOl


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice. 167 is kinda short though. But i don't know how big you are ...
> 
> My Dukes should arrive tomorrow. They are currently sitting in UPS purgatory in Shrewsbury. LOl



ahhh shrewsbury.  i often see that in my ups tracking addiction.

the watea is a hot choice again this season.  can't wait to give them a go.


----------



## Mildcat (May 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice. 167 is kinda short though. But i don't know how big you are ...
> 
> My Dukes should arrive tomorrow. They are currently sitting in UPS purgatory in Shrewsbury. LOl



I was looking for something a little shorter then I stumbled upon these. I was holding them up against my k2 crossfires which are also 167's and the k2's are a couple cm's longer.
 I should've offered the UPS guy $50 to "accidentally" deliver your Dukes to my house. :idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I should've offered the UPS guy $50 to "accidentally" deliver your Dukes to my house. :idea:



Still sitting there. They go there at noon yesterday. You'd think they could have gotten them on a truck to Leominster by now! But no, god forbid they make it a day earlier than the ship date ... :angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

:grin:

now the hard part; waiting to use them


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2009)

Nice! My Dukes arrived today:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

wa-loaf upping the stoke factor in this thread!!! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> wa-loaf upping the stoke factor in this thread!!! :beer:



yeah bindings..woo hoo


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

What am I? Chopped F'N liver?  Not ONLY did I post a picture of the EXACT same bindings as waloaf that also received today.  Not only was my photo posted prior to his duke portfolio, but My Dukes were on my NEW SKIS!!!  :lol:

Give a shout out dammit!!  :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What am I? Chopped F'N liver?  Not ONLY did I post a picture of the EXACT same bindings as waloaf that also received today.  Not only was my photo posted prior to his duke portfolio, but My Dukes were on my NEW SKIS!!!  :lol:
> 
> Give a shout out dammit!!  :lol:



Wow you guys need to calm down.  Those bindings were so last year!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow you guys need to calm down.  Those bindings were so last year!



It's not about the bindings man, it's about my new High Freakin' Societies!!!  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What am I? Chopped F'N liver?  Not ONLY did I post a picture of the EXACT same bindings as waloaf that also received today.  Not only was my photo posted prior to his duke portfolio, but My Dukes were on my NEW SKIS!!!  :lol:
> 
> Give a shout out dammit!!  :lol:


LOL DHS!






More close ups next time!!!  I'll pass you a beer cause you did post em' up first!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL DHS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you

I thought I was going to have take a picture of me, with the jacket on and the T shirt and the new edge tool as well.  :lol:

no, don't ask :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What am I? Chopped F'N liver?  Not ONLY did I post a picture of the EXACT same bindings as waloaf that also received today.  Not only was my photo posted prior to his duke portfolio, but My Dukes were on my NEW SKIS!!!  :lol:
> 
> Give a shout out dammit!!  :lol:



Sorry man didn't mean to mess with your game. 

I'm surprised you have them mounted up already. Sweet!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sorry man didn't mean to mess with your game.
> 
> I'm surprised you have them mounted up already. Sweet!



ain't mounted

busted me there :lol:

It was literally ten minutes after I got home from the UPS warehouse that I had them both out of the box and on the floor 'set up' with me taking a picture and dreaming.

Since then all night I've been giving affectionate glances across my office towards my skis like a new lover at a dinner party that you can't wait to play with later on :lol:

(((((new gear)))))


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ain't mounted
> 
> busted me there :lol:
> 
> ...



LOL,I would have done the same thing except my Watea have already been moved to the new house so I can't pair them up for a few days. I'll be sure to take pics and share when i do! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 28, 2009)

When you guys get them mounted check to see if the shop actually has the jig for them.  They are a entirely separate jig than the rest of the Marker line.  

In the two years the binding has existed the shop I work for has sold 1 pair.(Only person that has asked about them as well)  So it is not worth it to buy the jig($$$$)  We had mounted them, and I hand mounted mine as well.  They are easy enough to hand mount, but way easier to screw up than doing them "properly"


----------



## Mildcat (May 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> When you guys get them mounted check to see if the shop actually has the jig for them.  They are a entirely separate jig than the rest of the Marker line.
> 
> In the two years the binding has existed the shop I work for has sold 1 pair.(Only person that has asked about them as well)  So it is not worth it to buy the jig($$$$)  We had mounted them, and I hand mounted mine as well.  They are easy enough to hand mount, but way easier to screw up than doing them "properly"



How hard are they to hand mount? Thinking of maybe trying to save a few bucks and mount my own bindings.


----------



## Trekchick (May 29, 2009)

Geez you guys are a little crazy.  Perhaps I need to post a pic of me fondling my Kiku's to add to the Summer Gear Purchase Stoke!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> How hard are they to hand mount? Thinking of maybe trying to save a few bucks and mount my own bindings.



They come with a paper jig, but you prob want to get some drill bits just for skis and a posidrive screwdriver.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2009)

trekchick said:


> geez you guys are a little crazy.  Perhaps i need to post a pic of me fondling my kiku's to add to the summer gear purchase stoke!



yes!!


----------



## Mildcat (May 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They come with a paper jig, but you prob want to get some drill bits just for skis and a posidrive screwdriver.



Just found a vid on Vimeo that shows how to make a jig out of poly-carb. I think I might try it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 29, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> How hard are they to hand mount? Thinking of maybe trying to save a few bucks and mount my own bindings.



Not THAT hard.  I would much rather do it with a jig, but it can be done by hand.


----------



## snowmonster (May 29, 2009)

Just got a whole winter's supply of wax, p-tex candles and got a horsehair brush. Stuff is on sale at Artech with free shipping until the end of the month.


----------

